# Berlusconi da Biscardi: nuovo allenatore e riorganizzazione società



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

*Aggiornamento:

Il Milan ha ufficialmente smentito la lettera inviata da Berlusconi a Biscardi

Berlusconi ha inviato a Biscardi una lettera. Ecco cosa riportava:

*"Caro Aldo, mi scuso con te, con i giornalisti che avevano dato notizia del mio intervento al tuo “Processo”, ma ti riassumo, punto per punto, quello che avrei detto di persona: “Dopo il disastroso girone d’andata, prima della partita Napoli-Milan, ho convocato i dirigenti e l’allenatore del mio Milan ed ho detto, con estrema chiarezza, che bisognava assolutamente capovolgere la situazione e riassettare il Milan come società e come squadra e siccome credo di aver accumulato una molta esperienza in materia, ho specificato come avrei voluto che il Milan si schierasse in campo, diversamente da come aveva fatto fino a quel momento. I risultati di questa metamorfosi, modestia a parte, si sono visti da quella partita, ripeto, Napoli Milan. La nostra squadra è passata dalla zona retrocessione, in cui era caduta, al terzo posto conquistato ieri sul filo di lana. Nel tuo processo avrei anche detto, ti prego di riferire le mie parole alla lettera, che ho predisposto già da domani un riassetto completo dei quadri tecnici e anche, se ci fosse bisogno, di più efficiente e completa riorganizzazione societaria"*


Aspettando l'intervento di Berlusconi da Biscardi*. A meno di rinunce dell'ultimo secondo, dovrebbe essere tutto confermato: Berlusconi, questa sera (*Lunedì 20 Maggio 2013*), interverrà a "*Il processo di Biscardi*" e con molta probabilità parlerà di *Allegri* e del nuovo allenatore del Milan (se ci sarà un nuovo allenatore). Considerato che, molto probabilmente, interverrà telefonicamente è impossibile sapere l'orario preciso.

La trasmissione dovrebbe iniziare alle ore 21.

Tutti gli aggiornamenti in questo topic.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Stasera si gode, da domani però voglio vedere teste volare via...


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Solo a livello comunicativo, dovendo scegliere, meglio il presidente che vuole annunciare il nuovo allenatore su twitter (De Lauré), o quello che telefona a Biscardi?  Bella lotta.


----------



## Nivre (20 Maggio 2013)

L'esonero di Allegri in diretta tv?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2013)

Confermerà Allegri.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Confermerà Allegri.



Mah, non credo. Galliani stasera era un pò "nervosetto". Ha un pò battibeccato anche con Ilaria d'Amico


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], in parole povere cosa si son detti Galliani e la D'Amico?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Presidente salvaci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stasera si gode, da domani però voglio vedere teste volare via...



ne basterebbe anche solo una, bella in alto

testa, cuore, qualcosa insomma


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Solo a livello comunicativo, dovendo scegliere, meglio il presidente che vuole annunciare il nuovo allenatore su twitter (De Lauré), o quello che telefona a Biscardi?  Bella lotta.



A livello comunicativo, o meglio marketing, De Laurentis.

Senza dubbio


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Solo a livello comunicativo, dovendo scegliere, meglio il presidente che vuole annunciare il nuovo allenatore su twitter (De Lauré), o quello che telefona a Biscardi?  Bella lotta.



Due megalomani.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> @Admin, in parole povere cosa si son detti Galliani e la D'Amico?



La D'Amico parlava dei rapporti lavorativi tra Galliani e Berlusconi, dicendo a Galliani:"Lei dovrà parlare e convincere (o qualcosa di simile) il suo datore di lavoro".

Galliani si è un pò innervosito ed ha risposto:"Lei non si preoccupi di queste cose. Ai rapporti con Berlusconi ci penso io..." E se ne è andato.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ne basterebbe anche solo una, bella in alto
> 
> testa, cuore, qualcosa insomma



eh... magari Dumbà!!


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Non mi sembra il tipo che va annunciare l’esonero di un allenatore in diretta televisiva. Mi si dirà che l’ha già fatto  , ma era una situazione parecchio diversa.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, non credo. Galliani stasera era un pò "nervosetto". Ha un pò battibeccato anche con Ilaria d'Amico



....ho seguito la sua intervista su Sky ma secondo me Gallaini vuole tenere ancora Allegri e la conquista del terzo posto lo rafforza in tale posizione, posizione che la squadra comunque sembra condividere. Ovviamente Berlusconi poi può decidere come vuole ma non sarebbe una scelta condivisa e lui è molto attento agli umori della piazza.


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

a milan channel galliani ha detto che vuole che allegri resti al milan, parlera sia con allegri che con il presidente e troveranno un accordo che soddisfi entrambi


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ne basterebbe anche solo una, bella in alto
> 
> testa, cuore, qualcosa insomma



Senza di lui nn avresti vinto nulla da 26 anni a questa parte e cmq nn ci sperare  , l'unica che mi auguro volerà e' quella di allegri


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Maggio 2013)

berlusconi e biscardi,due draghi della comunicazione

"brondo... bresidende?"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Senza di lui nn avresti vinto nulla da 26 anni a questa parte e cmq nn ci sperare  , l'unica che mi auguro volerà e' quella di allegri



io ci spero ogni giorno,alla fin fine ha 77 anni arriverà anche la sua ora


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Avete fatto tutte le giuste considerazioni IMHO, è ovvio che annuncerà il rinnovo, dicendo di aver sempre sostenuto Allegri e cose del genere...


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Maggio 2013)

Va bene tutto ma non mi pare la persona che annuncia in diretta un esonero...anzi in realtà non lo fa nessuno, solo Zamparini ne sarebbe capace, anzi una cosa del genere mi da più l idea di una conferma e poi la solita cosa, i giornali manipolano notizie, non abbiamo mai messo in dubbio l operato dell' allenatore etc...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Senza di lui nn avresti vinto nulla da 26 anni a questa parte e cmq nn ci sperare  , l'unica che mi auguro volerà e' quella di allegri



ci spero ci spero, prima o poi


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, non credo. Galliani stasera era un pò "nervosetto". Ha un pò battibeccato anche con Ilaria d'Amico



.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque ricapitolando e _conoscendo_ Berlusconi. 
Come dice giustamente Blu  è molto attento agli umori della piazza, quindi o annuncia il rinnovo, o cosa molto più improbabile, un nuovo allenatore con un passato da giocatore importante e recente al Milan, dicendo che Allegri è voluto andare alla Roma, con la notizia passerebbe comunque in secondo piano, per l'arrivo del nuovo tecnico.  Nel secondo caso sarebbe stato bravissimo a tenerlo nascosto, nel senso che si fanno solo ipotesi (Inzaghi, Gattuso, Seedorf), ma senza nulla di concreto. Quindi sarà rinnovo.


----------



## Graxx (20 Maggio 2013)

le solite cose...promesse promesse promesse....


----------



## Butcher (20 Maggio 2013)

Io so solo che siamo sempre di più una barzelletta. Grazie presidente!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Allegri i play off di Champions non li passa..è talmente asino che le partite di inizio stagione le sbaglia sempre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

ma perchè va sempre da biscardi


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Maggio 2013)

Per fortuna non lo vedo!! Ci renderà come al solito ridicoli...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

A che ora inizia la trasmissione?


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Vediamo se chiama.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vediamo se chiama.



Sarebbe bello saperlo altrimenti evito di seguirmi una trasmissione che fa cascare i maroni.


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma su che canale lo fanno sto coso? Si vede in tutta Italia?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

ma è già cominciata?^


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque non credo chiami, Galliani ha rimandato l'appuntamento con Allegri a mercoledi.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

ahhaahahhahahaahhaahah


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Maggio 2013)

Sguuuubbbb


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma era una lettera


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Che è successo?


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Ha detto berlusconi che avverrà un cambio del tecnico e se sarà utile anche una profonda riorganizzazione societaria perche allegro era un incapace e da quando berlusconi contro il napoli gli ha detto come giocare il milan è arrivato 3. Berlusconi non è intervenuto telefonicamente ma ha dato a biscardi una lettera con le sue testuali parole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

"Completa riorganizzazione societaria"


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Quindi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ha detto berlusconi che avverrà un cambio del tecnico e se sarà utile anche una profonda riorganizzazione societaria perche allegro era un incapace e da quando berlusconi contro il napoli gli ha detto come giocare il milan è arrivato 3. Berlusconi non è intervenuto telefonicamente ma ha dato a biscardi una lettera con le sue testuali parole.


Quindi è praticamente ufficiale che allegri va via


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quindi è praticamente ufficiale che allegri va via



Piuttosto che vedere un milan giocare cosi male avrei preferito arrivare quarto ma giocare come la fiorentina di montella. Per questo sono favorevole all'esonero di allegri.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

A Biscardi non credo, quella della lettera è spettacolare.  Non lo seguo da anni, ma Aldo è sempre il numero 1


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Non si capiva una mazza con Biscardi ma mi sembra un comunicato molto duro.

Una prima interpretazione che mi è venuta in mente: "Via Allegri perchè è incompetente, e se tu Galliani continui a difenderlo mando via anche te."


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Sempre i primi a battere queste notizie. Grandi ragazzi


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma cosa


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Mutande croccanti ma super croccanti , ne sta parlando anche adesso , aggiornamenti


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

ahuahuah comunque pensare a nuovi dirigenti non e' sbagliato. Galliani e braida viaggiano per gli 80 , per quanto bravi siano anche per loro e' arrivato il momento di andare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Non si capisce niente di quello che dice Biscardi


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Conte ringrazi Berlusca perché se avesse detto ad Allegri dalla prima giornata come dovevamo scendere in campo altro che scudetto...aahahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Champagneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahuahuah comunque pensare a nuovi dirigenti non e' sbagliato. Galliani e braida viaggiano per gli 80 , per quanto bravi siano anche per loro e' arrivato il momento di andare.



Oriali sarebbe da


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

È stato spiegato anche la famosa frase <<allegri andrà alla roma><. Stava arrivando lotito e berlusconi gli ha detto in tono scherzoso: arriva sempre in ritardo come la sua lazio, ma ora ti faccio uno sgarbo perche allegri andrà alla roma. E gasparri è andato a dirlo a tutte le televisioni secondo biscardi.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Champagneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Stappiamo ?????? ))))


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Per me è una bufala questa lettera.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Andrà via anche Galliani?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma è vera sta cosa?


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Mutande croccanto


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> È stato spiegato anche la famosa frase <<allegri andrà alla roma><. Stava arrivando lotito e berlusconi gli ha detto in tono scherzoso: arriva sempre in ritardo come la sua lazio, ma ora ti faccio uno sgarbo perche allegri andrà alla roma. E gasparri è andato a dirlo a tutte le televisioni secondo biscardi.



Quindi prendeva anche allegri per i fondelli 

Alla fine per quanto mi riguarda è una scelta condivisibile, ma non si può che dire un grande grazie ad allegri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Milan Channel sta diffondendo un comunicato.
Tutto vero.


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Così ha detto biscardi e ha precisato che è una lettera UFFICIALE in esclusiva per il processo biscardi gentilmente offerta dal berlusconi che per impegni non è potuto intervenire telefonicamente. E ha detto che berlusconi ha voluto che biscardi riportasse le testuali parole si cambio del tecnico e eventuale riorganizzazione socetaria.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Quanto godo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma solo io sono preoccupato? Berlusconi sta per distruggere un miracolo. Non superermo manco i preliminari


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

E' come aver vinto una champions


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Tutti noi siamo preoccupati, ma con allegri in panchina sarei preoccupato lo stesso se non di più


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Sono veramente in lacrime dalla goduria, non potete capire!!!!!!! Via Asino via!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Maggio 2013)

Imbarrazzante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Suma : "Notizie molte importanti in arrivo per il futuro"


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

bah. la gente esulta. siamo senza allenatore e pare anche senza una parte di dirigenza. a me sembra un mezzo incubo, anche sapendo che si rischia di dare potere a barbarella 
comunque Filippo Galli ha fatto da poco il corso da direttore sportivo. Un caso?

a me certa gente qui su forum fa un po' paura, un po' pena, u po' tristezza.

che diamine significa la cosa della dirigenza?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

Ora in panchina qualche olandese anni 80


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sono veramente in lacrime dalla goduria, non potete capire!!!!!!! Via Asino via!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Stringiamoci forte giornata storica ragazzi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sono preoccupato? Berlusconi sta per distruggere un miracolo. Non superermo manco i preliminari



È una situazione da ALL IN. O ci risolleviamo o finiamo nella melma.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Stringiamoci forte giornata storica ragazzi



Io esulto solo per le vittorie


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque non scherziamo,frega niente dell'allenatore,ma Galliani NON SI TOCCA.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

sono strasicuro. Arriva Van Basten


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque se è vero ha perso la testa, per comunicare decisioni del genere deve mandare una lettera a Biscardi.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque non scherziamo,frega niente dell'allenatore,ma Galliani NON SI TOCCA.



appunto. la gente esulta che va via Allegri come se ci avesse portato al fallimento. Invece qua va a finire che ci troviamo con un van basten o gattuso in panchina e barbarella o filippo galli nel ruolo di galliani.
galliani a me non piace, ma certe cose bisogna pianificarle santo cielo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Maggio 2013)

A questo punto l'editoriale di Suma si riferiva a Gattuso in società...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque se è vero ha perso la testa, per comunicare decisioni del genere deve mandare una lettera a Biscardi.



buonogiorno penny!  Berlusca ha perso la testa da tempo. 
Siamo cotti ***.zo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Suma ha confermato tutte le parole della lettera.

Dunque, Allegri via ufficiale.
Resta la grossa incognita sull'organizzazione societaria.. Galliani molto traballante a mio avviso, possibile svolta storica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io esulto solo per le vittorie



Che con Allegri non vedrai mai.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Maggio 2013)

si prossimo ad barbarella pompinella...ritorna pato


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Ecco il contenuto preciso della lettera:
"Caro Aldo, mi scuso con te, con i giornalisti che avevano dato notizia del mio intervento al tuo “Processo”, ma ti riassumo, punto per punto, quello che avrei detto di persona: “Dopo il disastroso girone d’andata, prima della partita Napoli-Milan, ho convocato i dirigenti e l’allenatore del mio Milan ed ho detto, con estrema chiarezza, che bisognava assolutamente capovolgere la situazione e riassettare il Milan come società e come squadra e siccome credo di aver accumulato una molta esperienza in materia, ho specificato come avrei voluto che il Milan si schierasse in campo, diversamente da come aveva fatto fino a quel momento. I risultati di questa metamorfosi, modestia a parte, si sono visti da quella partita, ripeto, Napoli Milan. La nostra squadra è passata dalla zona retrocessione, in cui era caduta, al terzo posto conquistato ieri sul filo di lana. Nel tuo processo avrei anche detto, ti prego di riferire le mie parole alla lettera, che ho predisposto già da domani un riassetto completo dei quadri tecnici e anche, se ci fosse bisogno, di più efficiente e completa riorganizzazione societaria".


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Vediamo cosa cambia.
Togliere il paracarro va bene se non se ne mette un altro in panca.

Lo stesso vale per la questione dirigenziale, sperando non venga toccato galliani che nonostante certi errori rimane comunque un gran dirigente.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2013)

Voglio proprio vedere. Ci ha messo tutta la faccia, completamente. Se fallisce gli conviene sparire dal globo terracqueo


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Maggio 2013)

questo è un pazzo!!! ci sta portando alla rovina! nemmeno Napoleone aveva queste uscite folli!!! ma speriamo lo arrestino


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che con Allegri non vedrai mai.



Veramente le ho già viste


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Ok,Allegri via era preventivabile,ma cosa si intende per riorganizzazione societaria?Galliani penso che starà al suo posto,magari verrà silurato Braida per far posto ad un vero DS?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

scontato


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

Allegri avrebbe dovuto sbattere la porta in faccia a Berlusconi ieri sera. Trattamento ridicolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Clamoroso


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Maggio 2013)

No ma non ci siamo proprio...


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque alla luce di queste cose rivaluto molto Allegri.
Riesco a capire Elsha e De Sciglio in panca col Napoli, o il tridente di ieri.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Come sempre, tutti gli aggiornamenti li trovate a pagina 1


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Maggio 2013)

Assurdo,premetto che non mi è mai piaciuto Allegri,ma questa cosa della lettera è davvero inconcepibile.....ora volgio vedere cosa farà Galliani che è legato a doppio filo ad Allegri.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] dai, fai il bravo. Niente insulti nè parolacce


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Maggio 2013)

Se caccia galliani il milan è morto. BERLUSCONI VATTENE BUFFONE


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Dal contenuto della lettera emerge il classico berluscono megalomane che dice di aver detto lui come schierare la squadra.
E visto che è megalomane, e visto che ha "esperienza in materia", metterà sulla panchina un fantoccio che farà quello che dirà lui: un Gattuso, un Seedorf, un Inzaghi... rovinando per noi tifosi il bel ricordo che avevamo di loro. 
Il clou sarebbe se mettesse in panchina Van Basten: sa bene che i tifosi non lo criticherebbero nemmeno in caso di retrocessione, per cui si parerebbe il cul.o in caso di fallimento (d'altronde non ha voluto metterci nemmeno la faccia).

Ancor più grave "il riassetto della società", in un'estate in cui tempo per riassettare ne hai poco, a meno che non metti in dirigenza gente esperta e che sa fare il proprio lavoro, non gattuso, seedorf e compagnia bella.
Potrebbe essere un'estate mooooooooooooooolto complessa... l'inizio di una nuova era: o particolarmente buia o luminosa. Non ci sono vie di mezzo secondo me, soprattutto con una squadra non all'altezza che andrebbe rifondata e i preliminari di champions che incombono.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento:
> 
> Berlusconi ha inviato a Biscardi una lettera. Ecco cosa riportava:
> 
> ...



Sì ciao mo' l'ha inventato lui il rimontone...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

tutti,tutti dicono che deve rimanere..solo sto ignorante non ci capisce niente di pallone che tristezza..


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Maggio 2013)

Bisogna organizzare qualcosa... Ci distrugge così!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Maggio 2013)

per allegri me ne frega poco o nulla, ma per galliani mi dispiacerebbe parecchio.


----------



## Petrecte (20 Maggio 2013)

Non penso che galliani rischi (anche se dovrebbe essere lui ad andarsene dopo questa lettera..), un paio di anni fa su sportmediaset,ci fu chi disse che, per "liberarsi di Fester" il nano avrebbe dovuto pagargli circa un centinaio di milioni di euro di T.F.R.


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

Ed ecco che il Sommo si assume il merito della rimonta della squadra, con la Sua formazione

ALLUCINANTE


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Comunque alla luce di queste cose rivaluto molto Allegri.
> Riesco a capire Elsha e De Sciglio in panca col Napoli, o il tridente di ieri.



Si, ok... ma il suo miglior pregio non era quello di non essere uno yes man?


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Maggio 2013)

_"Modestia a parte"_


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

Godo. Grande Silvio


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Vai Silvio grandissimo , peccato che nn l'hai fatto in diretta , si sboccia


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Preferisco evitare di scrivere cosa penso.


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

cmq dubito che galliani lasci il milan, sa troppe cose


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bah. la gente esulta. siamo senza allenatore e pare anche senza una parte di dirigenza. a me sembra un mezzo incubo, anche sapendo che si rischia di dare potere a barbarella
> comunque Filippo Galli ha fatto da poco il corso da direttore sportivo. Un caso?
> 
> a me certa gente qui su forum fa un po' paura, un po' pena, u po' tristezza.
> ...



quoto perfettamente...tra non molto tutti si renderanno conto!!se berlusconi si mette di mezzo sono dolori


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

adesso tutti gli estimatori del bel gioco che vuole berlusconi,visto che la formazione l'ha fatta lui,lo caccerebbero


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Si, ok... ma il suo miglior pregio non era quello di non essere uno yes man?



No ma appunto. Cioè, l'ha fatto per dispetto. Altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque,pur non essendo affatto un fan di Allegri,Ilvio dimostra ancora una volta il suo pessimo gusto prendendosi i meriti del terzo posto e silurando l'allenatore con una letterina durante il glorioso processo di Biscardi.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque,pur non essendo affatto un fan di Allegri,Ilvio dimostra ancora una volta il suo pessimo gusto prendendosi i meriti del terzo posto e silurando l'allenatore con una letterina durante il glorioso processo di Biscardi.



Amen


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> questo è un pazzo!!! ci sta portando alla rovina! nemmeno Napoleone aveva queste uscite folli!!! ma speriamo lo arrestino



Pazzo? Il Presidente più vincente della storia.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

"La società migliore al mondo per comunicazione" .ave: 
Biscardi nuovo direttore tecnico, su su...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Maggio 2013)

Attenzione comunicato del club fra poco, si attendono smentite!


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

*Attenzione: il Milan sta per smentire ufficialmente la lettera letta da Biscardi

Di Marzio*


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> adesso tutti gli estimatori del bel gioco che vuole berlusconi,visto che la formazione l'ha fatta lui,lo caccerebbero



È una contraddizione vivente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: il Milan sta per smentire ufficialmente la lettera letta da Biscardi
> 
> Di Marzio*



Ricominciano le pagliacciate... Suma l'ha confermata mezz'ora fa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: il Milan sta per smentire ufficialmente la lettera letta da Biscardi
> 
> Di Marzio*



Ma se ne hanno parlato anche su Milan Channel


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi tirà fuori il peggio di me! lo odio troppo! E' un folle, si frega del milan per mesi e mesi, svende e regala i campioni, lascia la squadra con cessi immondi, prentende l'impossibile e quando alla fine tra mille difficoltà si arriva 3° per meriti di tutti tranne che suoi, distrugge tutto e tutti solo e soltanto perchè è un megalomane del *****!!! mi fa veramente schifo! sono disgustato


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma cosa c'è da smentire?C'è una lettera firmata Silvio Berlusconi e questi smentiscono 
Siamo alle comiche.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Maggio 2013)

se la smentiscono dopo che suma ha confermato looooooooooooooool


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Solita smentita inutile e senza senso di Galliani.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Maggio 2013)

Incredibile è una bufala


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma speriamo sia vera la lettera che se fosse per Gallina Allegri sarebbe riconfermato


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Chi conferma, chi smentisce. Ma cosa siamo diventati?!


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Chiamate un'ambulanza per tutti.


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma cosa stragazzo sta succedendo?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

....ma perchè sono l unico a non essere preoccupato qui dentro????


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No ma appunto. Cioè, l'ha fatto per dispetto. Altrimenti non ha senso.



Vabbè ma lui è un megalomane.

Ma poi, una persona normale, anche se fosse stata davvero l'artefice di una rimonta del genere, l'avrebbe sbandierato in mondo visione (per i giornali e non per Biscardi)? Pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Uguale alla notizia del rinnovo contrattuale di Thiago Silva.

UGUALE.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

è arrivata la smentita ufficiale: Il Presidente Onorario Silvio Berlusconi comunica di non aver rilasciato, nella giornata odierna, nessun tipo di dichiarazione o di aver scritto alcuna lettera avente per oggetto il Milan.

Ma sono tutti ubriachi?


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2013)

Che barzelletta...


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Arrivata la smentita sul sito ufficiale.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

"Berlusconi comunica di non aver rilasciato in giornata odierna nessun tipo di dichiarazione"


----------



## BB7 (20 Maggio 2013)

Qua siamo *DI NUOVO* alle comiche... che branco di pagliacci... vergognosi tutti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Ahahahah ma che sta succedendo?
Il Circo Orfei è in città!


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma dove l'avete letta questa smentita ufficiale? Sul sito non trovo nulla.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Dopo la smentita si hanno notizie di Biscardi? è ancora vivo?


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Maggio 2013)

ma che poi il sito non lo gestisce suma? looooooooool


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

ahahaah pazzesco. Che figura Biscardi, voglio vedere cosa dicono in diretta ahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

La smentita è voluta da Galliani... l'impressione è che sia in atto una guerra feroce tra Fester e Berlusconi.

Se invece fosse tutta una colossale bufala, Biscardi stavolta si ritira per sempre 

E Suma? LOL.


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dopo la smentita si hanno notizie di Biscardi? è ancora vivo?



Nella trasmissione stanno facendo finta di niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma dai non ci credo che Biscardi si è inventato tutto


----------



## Nivre (20 Maggio 2013)

Ormai siamo alle comiche. Il club più teatrale al mondo.

Era troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Una società di pagliacci e una squadra di tamarri.
Mettiamo Wanna Marchi in panchina e siamo apposto.
Ma quale progetto giovani, non esiste nemmeno uno stralcio di progetto.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Dai, mi sembra davvero folle pensare che Biscardi si sia inventato tutto...


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Berlusconi comunica di non aver rilasciato in giornata odierna nessun tipo di dichiarazione"



non c'è nessuna smentita sul sito ufficiale eh...


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Dai, tutto sto caos per allegri, un altro po' fester mobilita l'esercito


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

Siamo alle comiche. Come l'anno scorso


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Maggio 2013)

ma cos'è sta pagliacciata ? non si sa più a chi credere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> non c'è nessuna smentita sul sito ufficiale eh...



C'è,purtroppo non posso linkare,ma c'è


----------



## arcanum (20 Maggio 2013)

Infatti non è un comunicato ufficiale

- - - Aggiornato - - -

EDIT: il comunicato è UFFICIALE...eccolo qui sul sito del Milan

scusa ma devo editarti il messaggio, niente link esterni raga. 
il sito del milan lo conosciamo tutti, se non vi fidate ci mettete un attimo ad andare a controllare


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Biscardi re dei Troll


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai, mi sembra davvero folle pensare che Biscardi si sia inventato tutto...



è proprio impensabile


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma a Milan Channel cosa dicono?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma a Milan Channel cosa dicono?



Inizialmente hanno confermato la lettera lettera comunicata da Biscardi ora cadono dalle nuvole.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Avevano smentito pure la storia della mela marcia (e lì c'era l'audio...)


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

mai vista una roba del genere


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Smentita su ordine del gallo presumo, figuriamoci se berlusca e' a conoscenza del sito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inizialmente hanno confermato la lettera lettera comunicata da Biscardi ora cadono dalle nuvole.



Non ci credo


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è,purtroppo non posso linkare,ma c'è



Trovata, per la foga non l'hanno inserita nell'area news.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ci credo



Purtroppo devi crederci.


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

A sky meno del 20% di probabilità che il milan tenga allegri e sono dubbiosi sulla smentita perchè secondo loro biscardi è molto difficile che si sia inventato ció


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

A Sky dicono di attenersi al comunicato ufficiale, ma ritengono abbastanza inverosimile che Biscardi si sia inventato tutto.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

ma da Biscardi profondo silenzio? Fanno finta di niente?


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

ma quindi?


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Penso sia abbastanza facile da interpretare , berlu era nero e ha scritto il comunicato , successivamente Galliani ha convinto Silvio a smentire perché anche Se si Andrà alla risoluzione del contratto con allegri un comunicato così duro nn avrebbe giovato alla risoluzione della vicenda . Versione più plausibile


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Sky dicono di attenersi al comunicato ufficiale, ma ritengono abbastanza inverosimile che Biscardi si sia inventato tutto.



Giustamente...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], comunque c'è da dire che Biscardi fa questo tipo di giornalismo qui. Un giornalismo scandalistico basato su bufale e "sgub eggezzzzionali".

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], comunque c'è da dire che Biscardi fa questo tipo di giornalismo qui. Un giornalismo scandalistico basato su bufale e "sgub eggezzzzionali".


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Bah,per me nessuno conosceva il contenuto della lettere e non si aspettavano nulla di che,salvo poi ritrovarsi in mano una bomba atomica che ha portato alla tragicomica smentita.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Si, ma per ora stiamo commentando una notizia destituita di verità. 
Al processo hanno presentato la nota di b come ufficiale e poi lo stesso organo ufficiale di casa Milan ovvero il sito smentisce tutto?
Impossibile il sito smentisca una nota ufficiale del presidente, ergo questa è una topica clamorosa di biscardi allo stato attuale (ai limiti del penale). Poi tutto può succedere col berlusca, però ora come ora me la prenderei col processo più che con la società.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bah,per me nessuno conosceva il contenuto della lettere e non si aspettavano nulla di che,salvo poi ritrovarsi in mano una bomba atomica che ha portato alla tragicomica smentita.



ipotesi corretta anche questa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

O farà finta di nulla o tra un po' il Biscardone esplode di rabbia 

Io comunque non credo minimamente alla smentita, specialmente dopo le buffonate su Thiago della scorsa estate e sulla storia della mela marcia.
Anzi, dopo questo casino sono ancora più propenso a pensare che ci sia qualcosa di VERAMENTE grosso in ballo, non solo Allegri...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

il solito circo insomma.


----------



## gabuz (20 Maggio 2013)

Ogni estate mi portano a pensare "ma cosa siamo diventati??", poi l'estate successiva, puntualmente, mi dimostrano che davvero al peggio non c'è mai fine...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Scusate ma il dislessico che dice? Come si giustifica?


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inizialmente hanno confermato la lettera lettera comunicata da Biscardi ora cadono dalle nuvole.



ROTFL che società di pagliacci.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

per il momento credo alla smentita, conoscendo Biscardi. Però il contenuto era verosimile, quindi meglio andarci cauti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Maggio 2013)

la smentita della smentita entro domani


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma che vergogna, mamma mia. siamo lo zimbello di tutti. pure biscardi ci prende per i fondelli.

quoto gabuz comunque.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Va bene la cautela ragazzi e va bene che in società son capaci di tutto, ma oh, stiamo dando più fiducia a biscardone che al sito ufficiale del milan?!?!?!?!

La smentita della società dice che B non ha mai rilasciato note ufficiali oggi, è stringentissima, significa che quanto detto da biscardi è rubbish = spazzatura.

Non lascia spazio ad interpretazioni. Siamo così deboli da farci destabilizzare dal processo di Biscardi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

E' solo un problema di tempistica.
Galliani ha detto che mercoledì si saprà ufficialmente tutto, e così sarà.

Berlusconi come al solito ha fatto di testa sua..


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma allegri ( a prescindere dal fatto che non lo vorrei piu') accetta tutto in silenzio? bah


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Va bene la cautela ragazzi e va bene che in società son capaci di tutto, ma oh, stiamo dando più fiducia a biscardone che al sito ufficiale del milan?!?!?!?!
> 
> La smentita della società dice che B non ha mai rilasciato note ufficiali oggi, è stringentissima, significa che quanto detto da biscardi è rubbish = spazzatura.
> 
> Non lascia spazio ad interpretazioni. Siamo così deboli da farci destabilizzare dal processo di Biscardi?



Guarda, mi fido più di Biscardi ubriaco che straparla rispetto a Berlusconi lucido in piene facoltà mentali.


----------



## Dexter (20 Maggio 2013)

ma vi pare che biscardi s'è inventato tutto  ? ma dai!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

che sta dicendo quel fallito di biscardi? osa anche parlare di noi quel pezzente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Va bene la cautela ragazzi e va bene che in società son capaci di tutto, ma oh, stiamo dando più fiducia a biscardone che al sito ufficiale del milan?!?!?!?!
> 
> La smentita della società dice che B non ha mai rilasciato note ufficiali oggi, è stringentissima, significa che quanto detto da biscardi è rubbish = spazzatura.
> 
> Non lascia spazio ad interpretazioni. Siamo così deboli da farci destabilizzare dal processo di Biscardi?



Hai ragione, ma il punto è proprio questo.
Se siamo arrivati a mettere in dubbio un comunicato ufficiale del Milan contro un comunicato ufficiale di un personaggio come Biscardi, significa che in passato ne abbiamo viste davvero di tutti i colori a livello di comunicazione e non ci si può fidare completamente...


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Mi sembrava poco credibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Non ci sto a capire nulla; vorrei sapere il dislessico come si giustica, che dice?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma il punto è proprio questo.
> Se siamo arrivati a mettere in dubbio un comunicato ufficiale del Milan contro un comunicato ufficiale di un personaggio come Biscardi, significa che in passato ne abbiamo viste davvero di tutti i colori e non ci si può fidare completamente...



Basta ricordare di Thiago in estate che "il presidente aveva deciso con grande sforzo di non cedere"


----------



## pennyhill (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ci sto a capire nulla; vorrei sapere il dislessico come si giustica, che dice?



Come vuoi che si giustifichi, c’è una sentenza della corte di cassazione che ha stabilito che quella trasmissione non fa giornalismo.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

rotlf


----------



## Nivre (20 Maggio 2013)

Al processo fanno ancora finta di niente, incredibile.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2013)

Se Biscardi si fosse inventato tutto, avrebbe appena buttato via 33 anni di programma "sportivo". Sarebbe un epic fail di dimensioni gargantuesche.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi io non mi fido di B per nulla, ma se il sito mi dice che il bres oggi non ha parlato con biscardone nè gli ha scritto alcunchè, sono portato a pensare che la topica l'abbia presa il processo. Solo che questa volta il pel di carota ha ammantato il classico sgub come un qualcosa ufficiale.
Ad oggi la penso così, se poi mercoledì fanno fuori acciuga allora difenderlo ancora stasera (il comunicato della società è una difesa di allegri oltre che una smentita perentoria su biscardi) non avrebbe avuto alcun senso e avremmo fatto l'ennesima f.d.m.


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Al processo fanno ancora finta di niente, incredibile.



Che figura di emme


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

*Aldo Biscardi sta spiegando!*


----------



## Van The Man (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma allegri ( a prescindere dal fatto che non lo vorrei piu') accetta tutto in silenzio? bah



Questi circensi stanno cercando di fargli dare le dimissioni, e lui, giustamente, rifiuta


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Aldo Biscardi conferma che Berlusconi gli ha dato la lettera!*



Quindi chi è che fa il pagliaccio?


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2013)

ecco stanno dicendo adesso! Hahahah adesso Biscardi si sta infervorando! "Berlusconi mi ha chiamato personalmente e ho registrato ciò che ha detto. CI siamo sentiti previo accordo con le nostre 2 segreterie"


----------



## hiei87 (20 Maggio 2013)

Come al solito. Finisce il campionato, riapre il circo....Mi chiedo per quanto tempo ancora dovremo sopportare queste umiliazioni....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

*Aldo Biscardi conferma quanto detto da Berlusconi ossia della lettera

*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A Quanto ho capito Biscardi sostiene che il comunicato dell'AC Milan non è in linea con quanto gli ha detto Berlusconi tramite colloquio telefonico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Biscardi ha avuto un mezzo coccolone quando gli hanno detto della smentita!!!!!

Dice di avere le prove inconfutabili.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

se se lo fosse inventato tutto si sarebbe davvero spinto troppo oltre...e poi cmq le parole cha ha letto erano nello stile del berlusca è palese...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Giustamente Biscardone non ci tiene particolarmente a fare la figura del bigolo 
Madò,peggio di Beautiful


----------



## Van The Man (20 Maggio 2013)

Praticamente Biscardi, ho detto BISCARDI, ribadisco...BISCARDI, ci sta portando a scuola. Staccate la spina, voglio ripartire dalla Terza Categoria


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque con nessuna società del Mondo succedono ste cose, solo con noi.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Cioè Biscardi è così potente/amico di B da ricevere dallo stesso una lettera di questa portata stasera alle 20.10???
Ribadisco che la smentita dice che B non ha parlato con lo sgubman nella giornata odierna.
Capisco tutto, ma un comunicato di auto-smentita sarebbe troppo anche per sti pagliacci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma avete visto la faccia di Biscardi? E' rosso paonazzo, ha perso la voce...


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Maggio 2013)

Ha cambiato perfino voce, c'è rimasto malissimo


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Praticamente Biscardi, ho detto BISCARDI, ribadisco...BISCARDI, ci sta portando a scuola. Staccate la spina, voglio ripartire dalla Terza Categoria



ahahahah ribadisco, pazzesco.

Purtroppo, avere Berlusconi in mezzo significa fare certe figure. A lui non tangono e ne esce sempre Benissimo con i suoi fedelissimi.


----------



## smallball (20 Maggio 2013)

siamo al ridicolo...mamma mia


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque con nessuna società del Mondo succedono ste cose, solo con noi.



siamo unici al mondo


----------



## Frikez (20 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se Biscardi si fosse inventato tutto, avrebbe appena buttato via 33 anni di programma "sportivo". Sarebbe un epic fail di dimensioni gargantuesche.








Un programma sportivo di livello


----------



## Nivre (20 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biscardi ha avuto un mezzo coccolone quando gli hanno detto della smentita!!!!!
> 
> Dice di avere le prove inconfutabili.




1 a 0 per il Biscardone. Adesso voglio un'altra smentita sul sito del Milan.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Praticamente Biscardi, ho detto BISCARDI, ribadisco...BISCARDI, ci sta portando a scuola. Staccate la spina, voglio ripartire dalla Terza Categoria



quanto quoto!


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

basta dai. siamo STANCHI.... STANCHI!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque per me Biscardi non si è inventato nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

La tizia in studio dopo la pubblicità gli ha detto di rimanere calmo, e che aveva già provveduto ad inviare la contro-smentita a tutte le testate


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Allora alle 23.25 delle due l'una, o biscardi se l'è inventata o il sito del milan, organo ufficiale che fa capo a Galliani, zio Fester stesso, Suma e compagnia cantante hanno deciso di fare la guerra al loro stesso datore di lavoro? 

Voi quale credete sia più plausibile?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Do la mia interpretazione; Berlusconi ha fatto la comunicazione a Biscardi ma il resto della società non ne sapeva niente. Sicchè quest'ultimi son cascati dalle nuvole quando hanno sentito della lettera e hanno provveduto a smentire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

*Biscardi: "Ho le registrazioni audio, posso provare tutto. Non ho alterato nessuna parola di Berlusconi"*


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Dai Biscardone manda in onda l'audio!


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un programma sportivo di livello



Picasso era uno stron.zo, Raffaello era una mer.da UHAUHAHUAHUUAHHUAHUAUHAUHAHU!!!
"mi ha detto leghista di mer.da" "noo, ha detto che gli hai detto regista di mer.da" "ah menefreghista di mer.da" "giuro che non sono un leghistya... tantomeno una mer.da" ahahuahuuahuahhuauha
L'APOCALISSE...L'APOCALISSE IN TV. Spettacolo. 

Ma prima non lo davano sulla Rai? ricordo che andavo a dormire a mio padre se lo guardava


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Allora alle 23.25 delle due l'una, o biscardi se l'è inventata o il sito del milan, organo ufficiale che fa capo a Galliani, zio Fester stesso, Suma e compagnia cantante hanno deciso di fare la guerra al loro stesso datore di lavoro?
> 
> Voi quale credete sia più plausibile?



Suma confermava tutto mezz'ora prima.
Anzi, rincarava la dose dicendo che ci sarebbero state importantissime notizie sul futuro del Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque questa entra di diritto nella top ten delle figure di niente mai fatte da una società sportiva, forse è la numero uno della top ten.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Dai Biscardone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahuahuahuahuhuahuahua

p.s. tanto chiama Berlusca, lo minaccia e Alduccio si ritira mesto.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronnie sul sito hanno scritto che B oggi non ha mai parlato con Biscardi. Sono dipendenti del Berlusca, non posso credere che possano opporsi ad una sua eventuale nota ufficiale. Prima di smentire l'avranno certamente raggiunto telefonicamente e avranno ricevuto rassicurazioni a riguardo.

Ove questo non fosse saremmo di fronte ad un palese attacco di demenza senile di B da una parte e dall'altra ad un'inusitata guerra intestina fra il Gallo e B.

Tutto ciò sarebbe l'ennesima caduta di stile, attendiamo novità.


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Berlusconi è così megalomane che sarebbe capace di confermare Allegri solo per fingere di non aver mai rilasciato quelle dichiarazioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

*Giovedì sera, al Palazzo dei Congressi di Roma, Silvio Berlusconi, davanti a migliaia di persone, ha promesso che sarebbe venuto al Processo. Questa sera alle 20.10, dopo un accordo tra la segreteria del Milan e quella di Berlusconi, mi ha chiamato personalmente, scusandosi con me per non essere venuto e dicendomi che avrei fatto bene a riferire quanto dichiarato da lui a Roma. Le parole sono anche registrate e non le altererei mai. Se qualcuno del Milan dice così, sono manovre interne ma Berlusconi rifarà il Milan"*

Questo quanto detto da Biscardi.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

Basta ragazzi. Pietà.


----------



## smallball (20 Maggio 2013)

sempre piu' squallido...


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Stanno citando i testimoni della telefonata di Berlusconi a Biscardi. Tipo Elio Corno


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

le registrazioni però non le sentiremo 
Aaaaah Biscardone!!!


----------



## Harvey (20 Maggio 2013)

Adesso Biscardi sta dicendo che davanti a mille persone Berlusconi ha dichiarato: "Io Allegri lo regalo alla Roma".


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Non so.. faide interne alla società che rendiamo pubbliche addirittura tramite il nostro stesso sito??? 
Mi auguro non sia vero, neanche la peggior inter si sarebbe spinta a tanto.
E soprattutto, se la logica delle faide interne à la biscardone dovesse risultare vera, beh, allora domani mi aspetto che il Bres licenzi Acciuga, Galliani, il direttore della comunicazione e del sito.


----------



## Nivre (20 Maggio 2013)

Biscardone non si da pace, ribadisce ancora che la telefonata di Berlusconi c'è stata. Insomma, è diventato un thriller ormai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Biscardone non si da pace, ribadisce ancora che la telefonata di Berlusconi c'è stata. Insomma, è diventato un thriller ormai



Io continuo a pensare che ste cose succedono solo col Milan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Maggio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Biscardone non si da pace, ribadisce ancora che la telefonata di Berlusconi c'è stata. Insomma, è diventato un thriller ormai



Se l'ha registrata come dice allora che mandi in onda l'audio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se l'ha registrata come dice allora che mandi in onda l'audio.



Uhmm non credo si possa..


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Maggio 2013)

Senza audio, Biscardone, sei solo chiacchere e congiuntivi.. sbagliati..


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Quindi Biscardi non ha letto una lettera di Berlusconi ma ha riportato le parole che Berlusconi ha detto giovedì a Roma?
Non è proprio la stessa cosa...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi Biscardi non ha letto una lettera di Berlusconi ma ha riportato le parole che Berlusconi ha detto giovedì a Roma?
> Non è proprio la stessa cosa...


No no, ha riportato una lettera di Berlusca, però dice anche che ha più o meno detto le stesse cose davanti ad altra gente giovedì a Roma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi Biscardi non ha letto una lettera di Berlusconi ma ha riportato le parole che Berlusconi ha detto giovedì a Roma?
> Non è proprio la stessa cosa...



Ha detto che l'ha chiamato oggi.


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Biscardi: "mi ha detto che avrei fatto bene a riferire quanto aveva detto a Roma"


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Maggio 2013)

Si, va bene, ma se B è così incavolato da dire quelle frasi a Biscardi, per quale assurdo motivo stuzzicarlo con una smentita ufficiale sul sito??? Non ha senso, si vogliono far licenziare tutti? 
Io sinceramente più che una faida la vedrei come un convegno di matti a cui non sta più a cuore il proprio posto di lavoro.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Maggio 2013)

ho appena letto il thread,sto morendo

non avevo dubbi sul fatto che due draghi della comunicazione come biscardi ed il nostro bresidende avrebbero scatenato un putiferio mediatico di queste proporzioni


----------



## Juventino30 (21 Maggio 2013)

La smentita è stata fatta perchè erano dichiarazioni "ufficiose" di Berlusconi, dette in "libertà" (come gli capita spesso) a Biscardi. Appresa la cosa, in società hanno concordato con B. una smentita che mettesse poi una pezza, perchè ci sono troppi interessi in gioco (non si esonera un allenatore via processo di Biscardi...). Ma qualche parola con Biscardi il Berlusca l'ha scambiata...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma è palese che Berlusconi ha detto un mucchio di ********* perché pensava che tutti i tifosi avrebbero detto:

"Uoooh grazie Silvio per aver illuminato l'allenatore consigliandogli il modulo!1!!!11!"

Gli hanno fatto notare che nessuno si era bevuto la sua storiella e ha ritrattato tutto.


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La smentita è stata fatta perchè erano dichiarazioni "ufficiose" di Berlusconi, dette in "libertà" (come gli capita spesso) a Biscardi. Appresa la cosa, in società hanno concordato con B. una smentita che mettesse poi una pezza, perchè ci sono troppi interessi in gioco (non si esonera un allenatore via processo di Biscardi...). Ma qualche parola con Biscardi il Berlusca l'ha scambiata...



Sicuramente si sono parlati, ma all'inizio sembrava che Berlusconi avesse dettato una lettera a Biscardi e a quanto pare non è così.
Se nel sito hanno smentito è perchè sanno che Biscardi non ha nessuna prova


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

Oh ma solo io sto pensando a un teatrino 3.0 dopo kaka' e t.silva/ibra? 

Che trashata assurda sto milan, peggio del jerseyshore


----------



## Juventino30 (21 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sicuramente si sono parlati, ma all'inizio sembrava che Berlusconi avesse dettato una lettera a Biscardi e a quanto pare non è così.
> Se nel sito hanno smentito è perchè sanno che Biscardi non ha nessuna prova



Una lettera no. E' più un sunto scritto di quanto Berlusconi avrebbe detto a Biscardi via telefono, sono insomma degli appunti da dettare (secondo Biscardi) in trasmissione. Certo, è successo un mezzo casino. Probabilmente Berluscono "in amicizia" si è lasciato andare a qualche considerazione sul Milan e Biscardi ha fatto il resto, mettendoci su il solito, tragicomico teatrino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2013)

Hahahahahhaha cheffffigurademmmmmm ... Ridicolo il nano hahahahh


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Maggio 2013)

Juventino30, prima berlusca sgancia la bomba atomica dove prefigura un riassetto completo della società e poi accetta di addivenire a più miti consigli con la società stessa e avvalla la smentita? Facendo così passare sè stesso come un redivivo smemorato di Collegno e la società come in preda a spasmi e incapace di far fronte mediaticamente ad uno "sgub biscardiano"???
Chapeau!

Senza contare che:
1- l'uomo dello sgub ha detto che B gli ha rilasciato una dichiarazione telefonica più una lettera/nota ufficiale.
2- la smentita del sito dice che oggi B non ha mai rilasciato dichiarazioni scritte o orali a biscardone.

O crediamo all'uno o crediamo all'altro, qui qualcuno millanta di aver parlato col Bres. 
Dico solo che:

- smentire il boss non è cosa da prendere alla leggera
- farlo per poi licenziare la persona al centro della contesa non ha senso
- esporre società e tifosi a questo teatrino ha del grottesco


----------



## Juventino30 (21 Maggio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Juventino30, prima berlusca sgancia la bomba atomica dove prefigura un riassetto completo con la società e poi accetta di addivenire a più miti consigli con la società stessa e avvalla la smentita? Facendo così passare sè stesso come un redivivo smemorato di Collegno e la società come in preda a spasmi e incapace di far fronte mediaticamente ad uno "sgub biscardiano"???
> Chapeau!
> 
> Senza contare che:
> ...



La smentita sarebbe risultata più credibile se fosse stata accompagnata da una decisione di denuncia per millantato credito, perchè non ci si può inventare una lettera od una conversazione o quel che è e poi spararla in televisione, mettendo in estremo imbarazzo persone e società di calcio. Del resto, tutte le ipotesi sono in campo, i tempi ed i personaggi sono quelli che sono. Vedremo.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un programma sportivo di livello



Magari vedere questi teatrini, sarebbe sempre meglio che sentire biscardi che dice "Berlusconi mi ha appenadetoopttoiirrrr e che lui si fidairrioeeiieoi di me"

Cioè adesso Biscardi fa più supercazzole del Conte Mascetti

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La smentita sarebbe risultata più credibile se fosse stata accompagnata da una decisione di denuncia per millantato credito, perchè non ci si può inventare una lettera od una conversazione o quel che è e poi spararla in televisione, mettendo in estremo imbarazzo persone e società di calcio. Del resto, tutte le ipotesi sono in campo, i tempi ed i personaggi sono quelli che sono. Vedremo.



Io avrei denunciato qualcuno quando ha detto di essere in contatto con al sorella di Fabregas


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Domani magari ne sapremo di più.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Pare che B. abbia anche scherzato con Lotito dicendogli "Allegri lo regalo alla Roma".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2013)

Ho sentito Galliani dire ad una conferenza che la dichiarazione di Berlusconi sulla "mela marcia" era un'invenzione giornalistica, e che non esisteva la registrazione.
Ho sentito Galliani dire che Berlusconi tratteneva Thiago Silva con eroica impresa, con un comunicato ufficiale sul sito di rinnovo fino al 2017, e poi la sua cessione pochi giorni dopo.
Ho visto Galliani uscire dalla sede del City un minuto prima della firma di Tevez, perchè Berlusconi aveva cambiato idea.

Non voglio credere a Biscardi, ma non sarebbe certo la prima volta dove i due fanno delle figuracce colossali a livello di comunicazione
Anche senza vederci una "guerra" dietro, ma semplicemente perchè Berlusconi agisce fuori dalle regole e fa quello che vuole senza consultare nessuno.

L'esonero di Allegri avverrà mercoledì, probabilmente perchè ci sono dietro delle questioni burocratiche/contrattuali delicate, e nulla sarebbe dovuto trapelare ora.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho sentito Galliani dire ad una conferenza che la dichiarazione di Berlusconi sulla "mela marcia" era un'invenzione giornalistica, e che non esisteva la registrazione.
> Ho sentito Galliani dire che Berlusconi tratteneva Thiago Silva con eroica impresa, con un comunicato ufficiale sul sito di rinnovo fino al 2017, e poi la sua cessione pochi giorni dopo.
> Ho visto Galliani uscire dalla sede del City un minuto prima della firma di Tevez, perchè Berlusconi aveva cambiato idea.
> 
> ...



pure secondo me. se va via ci sono cavilli da risolvere, tipo buonuscite, premi per gli obiettivi e tutto il resto.


----------



## samburke (21 Maggio 2013)

Comunque, molto probabilmente si sta consumando in società una lotta intestina per il potere. Da una parte c'è Galliani e dall'altra Barbararella che vuole pieni poteri. Nel mezzo c'è Silvio che vuole fare ogni anno il triplete con giocatori presi a 30 euro e rivenduti a fine stagione a 100 mln di euro l'uno...


----------



## pennyhill (21 Maggio 2013)

Biscardi comunque sarà contentissimo, passati gli 80 anni, ma per un momento è tornato in prima pagina.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Maggio 2013)

tutto ciò cmq è in pieno stile-berlusca. 

le classiche frasi dette in libertà, e subito dopo arriva la smentita "mai detto", oppure "era una battuta e non sono stato capito".

le fa in campo politico dove ci sono in ballo questioni di stato, figuriamoci cosa gliene può fregare di fare figure barbine per una squadra di calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Situazione ridicola e delirante......


----------



## sheva90 (21 Maggio 2013)

Situazione gestita malissimo dal principio. Menomale che siamo i "re" della comunicazione...


----------



## robs91 (21 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia come ci siamo ridotti


----------



## Alex Keaton (21 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra il tipo che va annunciare l’esonero di un allenatore in diretta televisiva. Mi si dirà che l’ha già fatto  , ma era una situazione parecchio diversa.



O RLY?


----------



## Marilson (21 Maggio 2013)

che amarezza


----------



## Beefheart (21 Maggio 2013)

.il club più fantozziano al mondo.

anche quando si rischia di fare la cosa giusta, ci si accerta di poterla fare male. tanto per non smentirsi.

chi di Milan ferisce, di Milan perisce... occhio silvio...

quanto a noi... ogni estate è un cinema... buona visione a tutti


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Maggio 2013)

magari il megalomane con questo sputtan.amento pubblico ad allegri spera che lui si dimetta da solo così non deve pagargli buoneuscite. Ho già rivisto fare mosse simili in squadre minori


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> magari il megalomane con questo sputtan.amento pubblico ad allegri spera che lui si dimetta da solo così non deve pagargli buoneuscite. Ho già rivisto fare mosse simili in squadre minori



Spero proprio che Allegri non vada su un'altra panchina, deve prendersi fino all'ultimo centesimo dei tre milioni che percepirebbe l'anno prossimo!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Spero proprio che Allegri non vada su un'altra panchina, deve prendersi fino all'ultimo centesimo dei tre milioni che percepirebbe l'anno prossimo!



Di questi tre milioni, ti dona un 100.000 euro? No perchè vedo che ti sta a cuore il suo stipendio


----------



## Harvey (21 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Di questi tre milioni, ti dona un 100.000 euro? No perchè vedo che ti sta a cuore il suo stipendio



Esatto, ma sicuramente prenderai una percentuale più grossa tu dal salario di Berlusconi


----------



## pipporo (21 Maggio 2013)

ma che c.. succede ?  io non capisco niente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma sicuramente prenderai una percentuale più grossa tu dal salario di Berlusconi



Del salario di Silvio mi basterebbe anche lo 0,1 %


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi voi mi darete dell' idealista e dell' ingenuo, ma stavolta la situazione è davvero paradossale.....

posso capire le frasi dette apposta per depistare le trattative di mercato, posso comprendere i silenzi tattici quando stai per acquistare o vendere giocatori importanti, ma qui è puro "non senso"

Il Berlu come sempre a mio avviso non vive il Milan e si limita ad apparire quando si vince e da anni gestisce tutti il Gallo (in passato al massimo chiedeva qualche danè in più prendere ottimi giocatori) e stavolta pensando che nessuno volesse più Allegri lo ha silurato per poi essere smentito dopo pochi istanti da un comunicato ufficiale.....

le cose sono tre a mio avviso:

o il Berlu ha intenzione un piano stratosferico sul mercato e con lo staff tecnico (cosa abbastanza improbabile) che ne deriva dal contenuto della lettera appunto

o il Gallo è in rotta totale col Berlu e si stanno facendo i dispetti

o è l' ennesimo "sondaggio" del Berlu per capire cosa vuole di più la gente ed è tutto studiato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

*"Berlusconi quelle cose le aveva già dette giovedì al Palazzo dei Congressi, io ci sono andato perchè mia figlia è candidata per il centro destra alle comunali di Roma. Berlusconi in quell'occasione mi aveva detto che sarebbe venuto al Processo lunedì. Poi ieri mi ha telefonato due ore prima dicendo: 'Ho da fare e non posso venire, però tu fa' quello che vuoi con le cose che ho detto'. Poi cosa è successo? Che Galliani stava mangiando al ristorante e gli è andato di traverso -ha detto Biscardi-. Questa è la pura e semplice verità. Giovedì Berlusconi ha detto quelle cose di Allegri che io ho riportato testualmente nella lettera, tanto che Gasparri che era presente al ricevimento ha dato queste notizie a Sky".*


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Del salario di Silvio mi basterebbe anche lo 0,1 %


a me anche lo 0,001 %


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *"Berlusconi quelle cose le aveva già dette giovedì al Palazzo dei Congressi, io ci sono andato perchè mia figlia è candidata per il centro destra alle comunali di Roma. Berlusconi in quell'occasione mi aveva detto che sarebbe venuto al Processo lunedì. Poi ieri mi ha telefonato due ore prima dicendo: 'Ho da fare e non posso venire, però tu fa' quello che vuoi con le cose che ho detto'. Poi cosa è successo? Che Galliani stava mangiando al ristorante e gli è andato di traverso -ha detto Biscardi-. Questa è la pura e semplice verità. Giovedì Berlusconi ha detto quelle cose di Allegri che io ho riportato testualmente nella lettera, tanto che Gasparri che era presente al ricevimento ha dato queste notizie a Sky".*



è già diverso da quello che aveva detto in trasmissione


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2013)

Tutte le notizie ed i commenti sul possibile nuovo allenatore in questo topic: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...-il-nuovo-allenatore-del-milan-vt5182-23.html


----------

